# Some pictures



## Rich Decker (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm cooking 4 butts and 70 slabs today, for catering and vending at Harpoon next weekend, I thought I post the link for some picks of Lake Placid and Wildwood. I didn't cook Wildwoodd (taught 2 classes) but my former teammates cooked in my spot.

Lake Placid  http://www.lostnationvt.com/lakeplacid_07.htm

Wildwood  http://www.lostnationvt.com/fatangel/wildwood07.htm


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice pics.  Thanks.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 21, 2007)

Great pics Rich, you chick magnet, you da man!


----------



## Aaron1 (Jul 21, 2007)

Rich it was good to see and speak to you folks at Lake Placid,by the way the podcasts should be up next week.
Aaron


----------

